Ask HN: What was the easiest buck you've made on the web in 2014? - withinthreshold
======
saleshacker
[http://www.twodollarclub.com](http://www.twodollarclub.com)

~~~
namuol
This is brilliant and hilarious.

------
ianlevesque
Send me a buck and I'll let you know.

------
taphangum
$1,100 a month from my Udemy course: [https://www.udemy.com/building-and-
selling-a-niche-website-f...](https://www.udemy.com/building-and-selling-a-
niche-website-from-scratch/?couponCode=redditpeeps123).

Once I got it it up and did the first little bit of marketing, it's been
literally no work. Maybe 30-45 min a month answering questions, but I wouldn't
consider that work. :)

~~~
sarciszewski
Wow really? Maybe I should submit one ;)

~~~
taphangum
It's definitely worth it if you have the time to do it well. I know one
instructor who did $140k in his first month (he did have an audience
beforehand though). Feels like a 'goldrushy' time in online education right
now. A lot of people don't know this.

------
chrisBob
I put together what I think is a decent game on the iPad a little while
back[1]. In 2014 I think it made me about a buck[2]. Putting something up in
the App Store can be a good source of passive income, but don't recommend it
if you are looking for more than _a_ buck.

[1] [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ocean-
commotion/id518629974?...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ocean-
commotion/id518629974?ls=1&mt=8) [2] If you don't count the $100/yr developer
fees

------
HeyLaughingBoy
The _only_ buck(s) I made on the web in 2014 was writing some Arduino code on
spec for someone who was having trouble getting his head around a few
concepts.

Initial code took about 1/2 hour and I charged a bit over $100. Don't remember
exactly how much.

I then spent hours writing emails (on top of the documentation I supplied)
explaining things as he tried to add functionality on his own :-(

------
ashraful
There was an article on digg.com about Google becoming a worse search engine.
The article was on news.yahoo.com

Someone commented "5 dollars to someone who points out the irony in this", I
replied. The guy sent me $5 via Paypal. I used the $5 to get a .com domain
(special offer on GoDaddy). The domain was for my web design portfolio, and
that's how I got started.

------
fallinghawks
Back in 2009 I put a couple drawings up on CafePress
([http://www.cafepress.com/fallinghawks](http://www.cafepress.com/fallinghawks)),
then pretty much completely ignored the site. I just got a commission check
last month. Apparently there was some falconry meet somewhere and somebody got
a kick out of the shirts and bought a few.

~~~
Zombotany
May I ask you how to join this website and get revenue from our drawing ? tks

------
Mandatum
Wordpress website setup. Choose theme from large Wordpress theme directory,
show client theme demo site, install on Wordpress-friendly provider, configure
and send login details to client with links to current Wordpress tutorial. My
spend is <$60USD, profit margin is $400+ for very little work.

~~~
hostyle
i have to ask: do you not consider this dishonest? why charge so much for
doing so little? sure. people will pay a mint for something they discern as
hard andhave no knowledge of, but i have to say i am concerned about your
ethics in doing so. this is the ugly side of both capitalism and
entrepreneurship.

~~~
smoje
There's value in having someone else do something for you. Eating at a
restaurant is a basic example.

When there's risk involved, you're willing to pay even more. Hiring an
electrician or plumber. And the value goes up the more risk there is, just
like an insurance premium.

But value can go through the roof when there's a potential for gain on the
line. Especially coming from a credible source with a proven track record of
success. How much would you pay for a machine that spit out $2 for every $1
you put into it? Even if the total cost of that machine's parts was only $40?

A good consultant can analyze a business, figure out what needs to change,
write some decent content, bring it all together in a theme forest template,
set up so e traffic sources, and add 5, 6, or 7 figures to a business's bottom
line.

Plus, if you're too cheap, they might not even consider you. Would you buy a
$20 car? You'd be very skeptical and ask a lot of questions. There's even the
weird pricing trough where you just assume it's a scam and move on.

All that to say that charging $500 is more than reasonable. I usually charge
6x-10x more for a superficially similar service (consulting plus template
setup and customization). It's all about how you position your service, and
what benefit you can guarantee your client.

------
JacobAldridge
One of my businesses (www.iamlovable.com) has actually picked up paying
clients from Instagram posts. Credit of course to my amazing business partner
(@millieald) for cultivating that community as well. Please share those links
with all the 18-30 year old women you know.

------
keviv
Made over $700 in commissions from Digitalocean referral program.

You can sign up using the link below and get $10 hosting credit.

Referral Link:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=4d7fb2079a96)

------
aw3c2
I asked the tiny community of my hobbyist website to donate for hosting costs
and got almost 150% of what was needed and asked for. The world wide web can
run on altruism.

------
lise_s
Renting my washing machine
([http://www.lamachineduvoisin.fr/fr/](http://www.lamachineduvoisin.fr/fr/) in
France)

------
porter
Once you have an audience that knows, likes, and trusts you, and a product
they want, then most of the "bucks" made are pretty easy at the margin.

------
motyar
Wrote a PHP script and made few easy sales
[http://motyar.info/geodata/](http://motyar.info/geodata/)

~~~
mapster
How have you been able to build interest?

------
cleverjake
reddit.com/r/beermoney - made over $1,000 in the last 4 months in amazon gift
cards.

------
hayksaakian
display ads make it easy to earn exactly 1 buck, but growing the user base is
a grind

